# Adeptus Custodes



## Captain Toal (Sep 17, 2008)

ok i've heard very little fluff on these guys so i was wondering if anybody had anything interesting on them.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Adeptus_Custodes

There isn't a whole lot else. They accompanied the SW in the attack on Prospero. They haven't left Terra since the Heresy, and the Imperial Palace since the Age of Apostasy. They seem to be genetically engineered as opposed to altered humans like SMs, and are far superior to a marine.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

weren't they supposed to be just as big as the primarchs and just as strong?


----------



## MCommander (Sep 29, 2008)

Was about to post a link up and then noticed Khorne's Fist beat me to it 

These guys are mysterious and absolutely nails ... Space Marines were created as the process for creating Custodes takes a really long time.


----------



## Komrad (Oct 30, 2008)

I heard on another forum that theres currently around 9698 custodes remaining, as 298 protect the emperors throne room and the rest gaurd the general palace. I i taught only 2 Custodes were ever killed and that was in battle against Orks where the emperor inscribed there names on to his armor becuase it was such a rare thing that 1 would actually die, but didnt Horus kill 1 when he entered the bridge of his ship when The emperor and horus were fighting?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

There are 300 Companions. These are your First Company, basically, but these are more likely to be the equivalent of a Captain each. The numbers aren't known, because they are above all but the Emperors Juridiction, and the Companions never leave his side.

On top of that, there are a great many more, rumoured to be 10,000, acting as Commisars on the Battleships of the Imperial Navy (one is always there, shadowing the Admirals to make sure that they are doing everything as the Emperor Wants.


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

Komrad said:


> I heard on another forum that theres currently around 9698 custodes remaining, as 298 protect the emperors throne room and the rest gaurd the general palace. I i taught only 2 Custodes were ever killed and that was in battle against Orks where the emperor inscribed there names on to his armor becuase it was such a rare thing that 1 would actually die, but didnt Horus kill 1 when he entered the bridge of his ship when The emperor and horus were fighting?


Don't know about the numbers, but I have heard the same about the loss of 2. He supposedly had them withdrawn from the frontline because they were so rare and valuable that their lost couldn't be afforded. But of course, the emperor could fight on the front lines.

That is a great question! Were they in that fight?





Khorne's Fist said:


> They accompanied the SW in the attack on Prospero. They haven't left Terra since the Heresy, and the Imperial Palace since the Age of Apostasy. They seem to be genetically engineered as opposed to altered humans like SMs, and are far superior to a marine.


They... attacked... prospero? What? That makes no sense! Thought the Emperor was the only one who could order then around, and they knew that the mission was not to destroy the Tsons, but to arrest their primarch. Horus convinced Russ to attack. So wouldn't they have said "This is against the Emperor's orders/wishes"? Don't you see, it makes no sense.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

THe Emperor sent Leman Russ to arrest him. This usually means a ship, and honour guard from the First Company to escort Magnus. The Custodes were there as the Emperors representatives.

However, Horus twisted Leman Russ and encouraged him to believe that Propero had turned traitor, and Magnus was holed up ready for the Marines to come and be slaughtered by the Defences.

So Leman took all his Marines to attack Prospero, and of course, Magnus realised the Space Wolves had 'turned traitor', and retaliated.

______________________

As for the Attack on Horus' flagship, indeed they were there. They teleported with the Emperor - Rogal Dorn, Sanguinius, the Emperor, a few Custodes, and I think a few Terminators/First Company from those other Legions. However, they were split up. Sanguinius got to Horus first, and was killed. Then the Emperor found him, and dueled him, til he was nearly dead, but Sanguinius had damaged the Armour, and the Emperor was still loath to kill his Son. Then, a Custodian entered the Scene, and was immediately killed callously by Horus. Seeing now what he'd become (after Attacking 3 Loyal Legions, nearly destroying them, attacking and ravaging Terra, creating a huge Galaxy Wide Civil War, The Angel had been killed, and mortally wounding Emperor, I would have thought the Boss Man got the message already), the Emperor gave everything he had left, aiming the psychic spike at this weakened piece of the armour (whether mental or Physical, I don't know), and utterly destroying Horus, but expending what little remained of his Life force, only long enough to allow Rogal Dorn to make the Golden Throne.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

What Vaz says is pretty much canon (in regards to the attack on Prospero ). It was 3 Custodians who died against the Orks and whilst the Emperor 'retired' them to Terra it was protect the great endeavour in his labs where dozens (if not hundreds) of Custodians died in the Secret War.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Vaz said:


> On top of that, there are a great many more, rumoured to be 10,000, acting as Commisars on the Battleships of the Imperial Navy (one is always there, shadowing the Admirals to make sure that they are doing everything as the Emperor Wants.


I'll respectfully disagree with this. The Custodes have only left the Imperial palace once since the Emperor sat on the golden toilet, never mind left Terra. Commisars in the Imperial Fleet are just that, ordinary commisars, taken from the same schola progenium classes as IG commissars.


----------



## Komrad (Oct 30, 2008)

if that is true, i gotta admit im disapointed :no: i really think it sucks that the EMPEROR!!!!!'s greatest warriors are stuck gaurding a vegatised old man who probally craps himself everfy morning like clock work :laugh:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I'll respectfully disagree with this. The Custodes have only left the Imperial palace once since the Emperor sat on the golden toilet, never mind left Terra. Commisars in the Imperial Fleet are just that, ordinary commisars, taken from the same schola progenium classes as IG commissars.


Point taken. I'm trying to find a source (Lexi is unsourced for that), but I'm sure I've read as well that on the Battleships, they were there to ensure that the Emperors Will was carried out.

Unless that was only prior to the Heresy... *hunts for more*.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I think that was prior to the Heresy- and then only on the Legion ships AND then only if the Emperor had a personal (or at least more than passing) interest in the Expedition's progress.


----------



## Justicar Auarilius (Nov 29, 2008)

In regard to Komrads post, i do not know this for sure however there is some artwork i found when horus faced the emporor and the emporor is joined with custose, and there is quite a few more than 2 lying on the ground, however i do not know if this was a GW picture or just some black and white sketch done by a fan, however i find it hard to believe that horus got so close, and actually invaded earth, THEN had a fight in his ship without more than 2 custodes dieing.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Justicar Auarilius said:


> In regard to Komrads post, i do not know this for sure however there is some artwork i found when horus faced the emporor and the emporor is joined with custose, and there is quite a few more than 2 lying on the ground, however i do not know if this was a GW picture or just some black and white sketch done by a fan, however i find it hard to believe that horus got so close, and actually invaded earth, THEN had a fight in his ship without more than 2 custodes dieing.


I can only assume that the picture you're talking about is the one used to create the banner at the top of this very page. There are troops surrounding the Emperor, but don't look anything like any description of AdCus troops, and only Sanguinius is lying at Horus' feet.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> It was 3 Custodians who died against the Orks and whilst the Emperor 'retired' them to Terra it was protect the great endeavour in his labs where dozens (if not hundreds) of Custodians died in the Secret War.


what was this secret war that they protected...i know that the emp was trying to figure out how to use the webway portals so that warp travel would be obsolete.

so would the secret war against the eldar? or daemons?...the latter i cant see imo


----------



## lomaxxdurang (Jun 24, 2008)

When Magnus did his uber comm line through the warp from propero to the the emperors palace to warn the Emperor of Horus' treachery it broke on the seals and wardens against the warp on his experimental webway gate. Before that, the emperor didnt have to sit on the golden throne to hold it in check. But when he did that the custodes and the sisters of silence had to defend the palace from daemonic incursion. Many Many of them died (like this is the reason how i understand it for the lack of sisters of silence now) and they finally shut the door. The reason the emperor sits on the throne is not just to direct the astronomicon, or to keep himself semi alive, but to actually prevent another daemonic incursion. 
This is why the emperor was so pissed at Magnus really. I mean sure he broke the rules, and when daddy says no and all, but really he just broke daddy's new toy... 
Magnus needed his ass whipped hard core. 
LMD


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

lomaxxdurang said:


> When Magnus did his uber comm line through the warp from propero to the the emperors palace to warn the Emperor of Horus' treachery it broke on the seals and wardens against the warp on his experimental webway gate. Before that, the emperor didnt have to sit on the golden throne to hold it in check. But when he did that the custodes and the sisters of silence had to defend the palace from daemonic incursion.


All true. It was so secret even Malcador and Dorn didn't know what was going on, and couldn't understand why Big Daddy wouldn't get off his ass and sort out the whole Heresy mess earlier.


----------



## CaptianEzekyleAbbadon (Feb 6, 2009)

ok the custodes are the first ever marines to be created by the emperor. if a marine was to get in to cc with a custode. the custode would properly win as they are stronger, fitter and alot more skilled in that type of combat. i mean come on they carry spears with stormbolters on them. in all the history of the custodes only two of them died and that was in a battle against orks. since the hh has finished the emperor has had the custodes as his royal guard to the palace. although they do sometime travel with other sm chapters. they are commanded by a captain general. they are 13 feet tall. so they dwarf a sm as a sm dwarfs a normal Human.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

CaptianEzekyleAbbadon said:


> ok the custodes are the first ever marines to be created by the emperor.


Not really, Custodes are all different and unique, with only a small genetic alteration making them similar. Some of the methods used to create them were in turn used on astartes, but one is far froma prototype of the other. Astartes are soldiers, Custodes are bodyguards, assassins, and at one time diplomats and enforcers.



CaptianEzekyleAbbadon said:


> the custode would properly win as they are stronger, fitter and alot more skilled in that type of combat.


Of course the Custode would win, he is better than an astartes in every way.



CaptianEzekyleAbbadon said:


> in all the history of the custodes only two of them died and that was in a battle against orks.


This is not at all true; when the Emperor, Rogal Dorn, and Sanginius teleported to Horus's ship they each came with an elite detachment of their forces. This means the Emperor came with a unit of Custodes, and seeing as many of his men were killed before he could get to Horus, more than two had to have died.



CaptianEzekyleAbbadon said:


> since the hh has finished the emperor has had the custodes as his royal guard to the palace.


They have always been the guard of the Emperor, thats essentially what they were designed for.



CaptianEzekyleAbbadon said:


> although they do sometime travel with other sm chapters.


Post heresy, no they don't; they do not leave terra and have not since the Emperor was interred on the golden throne.



CaptianEzekyleAbbadon said:


> they are 13 feet tall. so they dwarf a sm as a sm dwarfs a normal Human.


Where did you get this from? A marine is around seven or eight feet tall, generally a full head taller than a human. Custodes are about a head taller than a marine, nine or even ten feet tall.


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

MontytheMighty said:


> I think a marine is 7 feet tall and a custodes is close to 8 feet tall
> 
> and even the custodes grand captain/grand master should still be far inferior to a primarch


cant that much inferior, if at all, since Constantine was able to beat Horus in a one on one duel.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

> they are 13 feet tall. so they dwarf a sm as a sm dwarfs a normal Human.


Ive never heard this before. Seeing as most of the Primarchs were probably around 9-14 feet tall I find this very hard to believe.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

revenant13 said:


> cant that much inferior, if at all, since Constantine was able to beat Horus in a one on one duel.


source please...other than your own imagination


----------



## Samir_Duran (Apr 6, 2009)

Hmmm in the first Horus Heresy book, Horus tolds his captain, that Emperor is busy on earth, and states, that he is working on something far more powerful of a weapon than Astartes; That Astartes were just a precinct to it... I always thought at it, that THe Emperor was just working on Custodes... But it could be the golden throne and the Terran Webway...


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Samir_Duran said:


> Hmmm in the first Horus Heresy book, Horus tolds his captain, that Emperor is busy on earth, and states, that he is working on something far more powerful of a weapon than Astartes; That Astartes were just a precinct to it... I always thought at it, that THe Emperor was just working on Custodes... But it could be the golden throne and the Terran Webway...


The custodes were in existance well before this point. The Weapon he was referring too was probably his webway construction. Think how powerful the Imperium would be if it had the mobility of the Eldar at their height.
Planet not joining the Imperium? *BAMF* the entire Imperial Fists Legion emerges through a portal on the planetary leaders front lawn. 
Warp travel to dangerous? Don't need to use it as the alternative is far quicker anyway. 
Planet cut off from the Imperium? Simply doesn't happen!


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

MontytheMighty said:


> source please...other than your own imagination


i remember it was stated in another thread a long time ago, with the source cited. i honestly cant remember which it was. im too lazy to spend the time looking for it. lol


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I remember something like that, might be in one of the collected visions books about the Horus Heresy and great crusade. Though I think it said that neither Valdor or Horus was able to win the fight; they were equals in that regard.


----------



## DeathTyrant (Aug 23, 2009)

_Stronger than a Space Marine, the Custodian is a fearsome warrior and has an unbreakable devotion to the Emperor. They are his most loyal and trusted servants._

Page 29 of *The Horus Heresy: Collected Visions*

I'll not post too much so as to avoid the ire of GW. :nono:


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

darkreever said:


> I remember something like that, might be in one of the collected visions books about the Horus Heresy and great crusade. Though I think it said that neither Valdor or Horus was able to win the fight; they were equals in that regard.


do you have any idea why they were fighting a 1 on 1 duel? 
sparring in front of the Emperor?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

MontytheMighty said:


> do you have any idea why they were fighting a 1 on 1 duel?
> sparring in front of the Emperor?


I believe thats essentially what it boiled down to; they were doing it to outdo each other, just to see what would happen. Or at least I think thats why they did it anyway.


----------

